
Show HN: Handmade Personalized Watch - Omichronous
https://www.omichronouswatches.com/products/bamboo-watch-w-green-backgroundmen
======
Omichronous
I'm the founder of this site. Anyone have any questions, comments, concerns?

~~~
nautical
Would be interesting to know that when will I receive the product , currently
no information is there ( or my lazy eyes couldn't find it ) . Overall website
design could improve , currently looks very basic .

~~~
Omichronous
Oh, sorry, I'll make it really apparent. You're right, that info isn't readily
available.

